# Désactiver le volet de visualisation dans Mail



## carvi84 (7 Décembre 2011)

bonjour à tous,

 tout d'abord pardon au modo si je ne poste pas où il faut , j'hésite entre les applis  et internet , donc déménagement si je me trompe d'endroit !

 je voulais savoir si ds Mail il était possible de *désactiver le volet de lecture* , c'est- à-dire l'affichage automatique des messages.

   c'est pour le moins indiscret et comme ns sommes plusieurs à utiliser la boite je voudrais l'éviter ,  j'ai cherché mais ire n'ai pas trouvé comment faire , cela est-il faisable ? 

merçi de me répondre 

 cordialement ccim12


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Mal visé !  Dans ce fil, il est question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## carvi84 (14 Décembre 2011)

bonsoir à tous , 
 j'ai trouvé la solution , il suffit d'aller ds les préférences de Mail onglet présentation et cocher utiliser la présentation classique 
c'est tout ! il fallait y penser ! 

 cordialement ccim12


----------



## twinworld (14 Décembre 2011)

autres options possibles :

1) conserver la présentation par défaut et glisser vers la droite le volet de présentation des mails. Résultat, on a les deux, trois, quatre, cinq (selon option choisie) lignes de chaque mail. 

2) plusieurs utilisateurs = plusieurs sessions. (c'est même la base d'une utilisation normale, pragmatique et sécure).


----------



## jpv83 (14 Décembre 2011)

C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait,j'ai mis la configuration classique, mais je n'arrive plus à mettre la configuration par défaut c'est à dire à revenir à la configuration de départ sur mail lion
HELP
Quand je vais sur préférences mail ,présentation,je n'ai plus que afficher le détail des en tetes et regroupement des messages par fil de discussion


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez déplacer la barre simplement avec la souris.


----------



## twinworld (14 Décembre 2011)

jpv83 a dit:


> Quand je vais sur préférences mail ,présentation,je n'ai plus que afficher le détail des en tetes et regroupement des messages par fil de discussion


une fois que vous avez fait ça, vous sortez des préférences de Mail et vous glissez vers la droite la barre de séparation entre la liste des messages et le développement de ceux-ci, jusqu'à ce que la partie "développement" soit réduite à rien.


----------



## twinworld (15 Décembre 2011)

jpv83 a dit:


> Merci twinworld
> mais en fait tout en ayant lion je me retrouve avec la version de mail 4.5 et je n'ai plus 5.O et donc j'ai toute la liste des messages au dessus et la visualisation en dessous tout ça après avoir coché l'option présentation classique dans préférences.Je pense donc avoir la version de leopard et plus celle de lion?
> Il m'est impossible de revenir à celle de lion.
> Quand je fais à propos de mail il m'affiche version 4.5



Alors, j'avoue que depuis chez moi, j'ai de la difficulté à voir quelle version d'OS est installée sur votre ordi. Dans le menu "pomme" vous faîtes "A propos de ce mac". Une fenêtre s'ouvre avec le numéro de la version installée.

PS : j'ai recopié votre message privé ici car j'estime que les questions doivent être posée dans le forum pour que les réponses et les solutions, si on les trouve, puisse profiter à tout le monde.


----------



## jpv83 (16 Décembre 2011)

J'ai acheté mon mac début septembre twinworld version 10.6.8
Il est donc encore sous garantie .Au départ j'avais bien mail 5.0 j'ai fait mettre la présentation classique et aujourd'hui j'ai la version mail 4.5 et donc impossible de revenir à mail 5.0
En tous cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## jpv83 (17 Décembre 2011)

J'ai vérifié ma version et BUG.Je retourne voir le vendeur après avoir passé une heure avec apple


----------

